# What is your ideal or preferred range?



## harpo1 (Dec 6, 2007)

*Yes, this is a repeat post, but I accidently put it in the wrong section.

Given you're personal set-up, at what distance do you prefer to set your "blind" to give you the best opportunity for a great shot on your intended animal. Personally, I feel pretty confident with my vertical bow out to about 40 yards. At 40 yards, I can maintain about a 4-5 inch group. Ideally though, I set my stand up for about a 18-25 yard shot. That is about where I can stack arrows on top of each other all day long.


----------



## dooman (Dec 18, 2009)

I choose 20-25 because that is where I would like all my shots to be, but I am confident out to 40yds.


----------



## FireFox23 (Oct 18, 2007)

Even with a modern bow I don't like to shoot past 30 yards. I practice for farther, but I probably won't do it. I took one 35 yard shot last year on the last sit of my trip, and as soon as I released the arrow I thought," I shouldn't have done that." I missed, and just wasn't happy with myself. I couldn't find the arrow, and but saw absolutely no blood. I patterned that area for quite some time to be sure, and found nothing. So I will be sticking to my 30 yards and under rule.


----------



## jshipman28 (Jan 23, 2011)

1-25 lol


----------



## 88luneke (Jan 13, 2009)

I like 20-25 because that is what I set up my stands for. I also like to be 20+ feet in the air so at that distance I have a better angle to the lungs and heart.


----------



## harpo1 (Dec 6, 2007)

88luneke said:


> I like 20-25 because that is what I set up my stands for. I also like to be 20+ feet in the air so at that distance I have a better angle to the lungs and heart.


Good point. I didn't really clarify if it was a shot from the ground or from an elevated position. I usually hang my stand around 18-20 feet if possible. My ladder stand is 22 feet tall so it's a bit of a steeper angled shot.


----------

